# Help Identifying this ol' Safety Bike?



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 6, 2013)

This old Safety bike came out of a basement in Richmond, VA, it was there at least a few decades, perhaps many more than that. 
I believe it is probably late 1890's, although the Musselman wheelset is probably a little more recent, as is the Persons saddle, I believe 19teens if I remember correctly. 

No badge as it is, tempted to buy one of those stray safety bike badges on the bay, any ideas on what it could be anybody?


----------



## ejlwheels (Mar 6, 2013)

The fork looks like a circa 1900 Columbia.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2013)

Good eye, ej... that was the first thing I noticed too. shape of frame with very tall fork neck may be more closer to 1895??


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 6, 2013)

It does look like an 1898/1899 Columbia nameplate fork.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 6, 2013)

1897-88 I think, a lot of incorrect parts.......


----------



## oddball (Mar 7, 2013)

Early Persons seat


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 7, 2013)

Armless coaster brake, fixed or just missing the arm?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2013)

a fixie no doubt....


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just thought I would throw that out there because the hub looks fairly substantial for a fixed gear.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2013)

...it does indeed!


----------



## sam (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm guessing a pre 1900 Schwinn World
Looks right and has the correct type sprocket.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 7, 2013)

It could be a Musselman armless.....?


----------



## sam (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd pull the crank and see if it says as&co
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1895_02.html


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 7, 2013)

*armless hub*

I believe it is an armless coaster, it needs to be re-greased badly but it still sprins with some viscosity and brakes eventually.

I'll pull the crank soon and check it, is it stamped into the part of the crank hidden by the bb?
Frame looks nearly the same as the Schwinn World now that you mention it, any idea what the badge looked like for that model? 

Also wondering about the Musselman armless, not an especially effective coaster brake from what I've heard, at least not very responsive, but I'm wondering if it is worth pulling from the rim and saving or selling with the wheel when I inevitably part it back down.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 11, 2013)

If it is a Schwinn, be prepared to pay dearly for the badge. A Schwinn that early is rare... but without badge not worth all that much sadly.


----------

